#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Instrumentation & Control >  >  >  Applied Instrumentation in the Process Industries-W.G.Andrew/H.B.Williams

## instsuresh

Hi friends,



Can anyone upload(or email me to : instsuresh@gmail.com) the following Instrument Hand Book:

"Applied Instrumentation in the Process Industries-W.G.Andrew/H.B.Williams-Gulf Publishing Company"

Thanks,
 :Smile: See More: Applied Instrumentation in the Process Industries-W.G.Andrew/H.B.Williams

----------


## mrkssastry

Hello All,

I have the 4 volumes of Andrew & Williams with me.  They are hard copies.  They costed me about 30 USD.  However, i have one extra set which i can share with the forum freely.  

I currently do not have any facilities to scan the books / do not know the procedures related to that.  

What all i can do is:  If some one provides me with his contact address and telephone number details (anywhere around the world), i am ready to courier this extra set to him.  

Only on one condition:  I would like to see that the books are made available online by scanning / by other means (i dont know).  

Let me tell you, these books are excellent & they are to be possessed by ALL the Instrumentation & Control Engineers around the world.  This is my feeling.  I have 14+ years of experience in the industry & fully recommend these books ALL Instrumentation & Process Control Engineers of the world.  All volumes cost only 30 USD in India.

----------


## ghostforever

I think that I can help you, I have 4 Vol, but they are scanned so they are so big, tell me how can I send you....

----------


## instsuresh

could you please upload this to megaupload/rapidshare..

----------


## Shyam Seshadri

can u sent it to me mail id rahulavyas@gmail.com

----------


## sanchit9590

Can i get the buk too? sanchit9590@gmail.com

----------


## bryandown

Mrkssastry ,

May you provide me the homepage address where you purchase the books ?
Thanks

----------


## AMADO89P

Can you sent it to me mail id dsantosdmx@hotmail.com. Thanks.

----------


## azad47

Dear Friend,
Can you sent it to me mail id     z.azad47@gmail.com      . Regards.

----------


## shainu.g

can u send me a copy of the same to my mail id shainu.g@gmail.com

----------


## saverr

dear ghostforever,
please upload the scanned versions.
thanks very much for your help

----------


## amshah

Hi,

Please share soft files , 

keep posting
 :EEK!:

----------


## luichi24h

Hi,


very interested in these handbooks, too.
Could you please send me a copy too? To:  ing.luisangel@gmail.com

Thank you... 
The idea of sharing is better for all of us.See More: Applied Instrumentation in the Process Industries-W.G.Andrew/H.B.Williams

----------


## sanchit9590

No body is sending the books!! At least give the link where I can buy, not able to find 1(not sure whether to trust those link found or not).
Nonetheless, email me at sanchit9590@gmail.com if anybody finds anything useful

----------


## anilnairhard50

> Can i get the buk too? sanchit9590@gmail.com



can u please provide that text me too,plz.ma mail id anilnairhard50@gmail.com

----------


## shakmed

> Hi friends,
> 
> Can anyone upload(or email me to : instsuresh@gmail.com) the following Instrument Hand Book:
> 
> "Applied Instrumentation in the Process Industries-W.G.Andrew/H.B.Williams-Gulf Publishing Company"
> 
> Thanks,



Hi instsuresh !!

Please follow the link :
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

I want to discourage this e-mailing business and don't want to be part of such threads. That is the reason I started new thread. Anyway, your requirement fulfills there. Enjoy.

----------


## shashi1986

reduce it's image size or quality there are no. of appliction for resizing or use nitro pdf for editing available at ******* or simply divide ur scanned file into small rar files for easy uploading...........still have proplem reply..........................upload as early as possible .....................waiting

----------


## shakmed

> reduce it's image size or quality there are no. of appliction for resizing or use nitro pdf for editing available at ******* or simply divide ur scanned file into small rar files for easy uploading...........still have proplem reply..........................upload as early as possible .....................waiting



Dear shashi1986 !! And other junior members too !!! 

Be patient and try to be clear and reasonable while asking something from somebody. You are saying what to whom and why, only you know. As you have seen post at #16, those files are already treated with more methods than you are suggesting. And if you can't download 10-15 MB files then sorry for your pity state of the internet affairs.

----------


## amshah

> I think that I can help you, I have 4 Vol, but they are scanned so they are so big, tell me how can I send you....



Dear Ghost Forever

Do you require any help to share volume 4 which you have then please give the size of file and we can discuss how to proceed if you have wish to share.

thanks in advance.

----------


## amshah

> Dear shashi1986 !! And other junior members too !!! 
> 
> Be patient and try to be clear and reasonable while asking something from somebody. You are saying what to whom and why, only you know. As you have seen post at #16, those files are already treated with more methods than you are suggesting. And if you can't download 10-15 MB files then sorry for your pity state of the internet affairs.




Dear Shakmad,

Be cool, even u need to see why shashi has written that. Dont take it on you personaly.

----------


## deepmj

Dear ghost forever

could you share volume 4 which you have?

thanks a lot

----------


## anilprnath

cn u please mail that to me also
anilnairhard50@gmail.com

----------


## leone22

can you please mail that to me also
leonemacedo@gmail.com

----------


## Roel R. Estoperez

send it to my email also: meroel71@gmail.com

----------


## whiteron

send it to my email also: whiteronyaf@naver.com

See More: Applied Instrumentation in the Process Industries-W.G.Andrew/H.B.Williams

----------


## megha

send it to mbhalwalkar@gmail.com
thx

----------


## THYROS

Dear Friend,
Can you sent it to me mail id thyros@hotmail.com or ovargasm@tc.com.co . Regards.

----------


## shakmed

No mailing business ... Sorry mail seekers... and anybody for vol. IV ?

----------


## instsuresh

guyz..any update

----------


## mahesh_mhatre

Why all are giving email ID?

Share it 

upload files to sharing website

----------


## Srikanth Chilivery

you can upload in parts in skydrive.com and make it public

----------


## shejas.v.p

can any sent me the soft copy of  Applied Instrumentation in the Process Industries-W.G.Andrew/H.B.Williams to my e-mail(shejas_chokli@yahoo.co.in) or upload it

----------


## makmak9

kidnly send to: mcatunao@yahoo.com

----------


## skt

I can SCAN and share.
You can send it to me
SAnjay
B-61 Ayudh Vihar, SEc-13
Plot-3 Dwarka
Mobile:+919654542106

----------


## kenjivnn

pls send to kusitoken@gmail.com
thanks.

----------


## shakmed

Hi friends !

This thread is no more supported as repeated one. Pl go through all the latest _4share_d and _Google Drive_ links of my series of spreadsheets as below. You can visit all disciplines' spreadsheets in following links :

*Process Design Spreadsheets*
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*Piping Design Spreadsheets* 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*Civil Design Spreadsheets* 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*Mechanical Design Spreadsheets* 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*Electrical Design Spreadsheets* 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*Instrumentation Design Spreadsheets*
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*Drilling Calculations Spreadsheets* 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Other important Instrumentation Books Links :

*Applied Instrumentation in the Process Industries-W.G.Andrew/ H.B.Williams
Vol. 1/ 2/ 3*
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Enjoy sharing !!

----------

